# Help painting camo patterns



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello all. I'm starting an Academy 1/35th scale Early Version Tiger I tank, and am curious how you guys paint your camo patterns on your hulls, and detail your tanks. I've heard of covering parts with silly putty and painting layers, and using tape sometimes, but what is a GOOD, reliable way to paint camo? It's molded in a tan color, so I figured I'd go with a desert pattern, and maybe age some parts so the tank looks "used". It comes with 4 crew figures, so that should help add a bit of realism to the finished product.

Any ideas, pictures, or help would be greatly appreciated. I haven't painted armor in ages, and look forward to making this a great project. Thanks for any help in advance!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Since many cammo patterns were field-applid I use a double-action airbrush to paint the green mottle cammo.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

With the Tiger I you have a lot of leeway. If you are trying to be accurate, try to find out where the particular version of your Tiger saw combat. Tanks used in Tunesia were very early production models and most had unique modifications making them different than I think what Academy provides. Camouflage can be hard edged or soft. The Tiger I is fairly easy to work with... big flat surfaces. You can use Silly Putty to mask. I would probably do the camo free hand.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I haven't painted armor in ages, but I remember using Afrika Mustard yellow as the basecoat, and after it had dried completely, I'd elmer's glue cotton balls in spots around the panzers' body and then spraying with redbrown and medium green. After the paints had dried, I'd peel off the cotton and dry brush with a sand color.
Incidentally, philo426, your 12th SS division Tiger I looks great!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! Believe it or not I built in '92!


----------

